# Nyan Cat scores



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets get competitive...
Being the king of off topic, i wanna start a competition for the longest nyan cat.
So far, the longest ive gone is 6 days on end.
Post a screenshot of your record (no photoshop or gimp edits either ;P) 
Again, friendly competiton. If you want a trophy, put it in your signature


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

You sure that is something you want to be the king of matty..?









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

But is so awesome I cant stop listening!


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah i lasted 30 seconds before I was just laughing uncontrollably


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> You sure that is something you want to be the king of matty..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to take what you can get...


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I should Ban you all for even going to the Nyan cat website...lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

huntken said:


> I should Ban you all for even going to the Nyan cat website...lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


How are you even a mod... pssh


----------



## x-tac23 (Jun 11, 2011)

6 days!! You must have alot of free time


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

x-tac23 said:


> 6 days!! You must have alot of free time


haha yeah I just let it run on my CR 48 while it was muted and in my basement. To be honest i forgot about it for a few days


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> How are you even a mod... pssh


Mods can have fun too and be serious enough to do the job 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Left, went to gym for 3 hours, came back and my cheap speakers had blown out... methinks it was a bad idea to leave the sound on...

Whatever, got 11,241 seconds of nyan cat time out of it...


----------

